# HTML in PDF umwandeln mit iText



## Thomas Darimont (24. August 2007)

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:
http://today.java.net/pub/a/today/2007/06/26/generating-pdfs-with-flying-saucer-and-itext.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Tom Sphere (22. Februar 2010)

Der Post ist zwar schon etwas älter, ist aber genau das Thema, was mich beschäftigt.
Habe eine HTML-Datei, bestehend aus ein paar geschachtelten Tabellen.

Habe mich beim Quelltext exakt an den geposteten Link gehalten.
Allerdings bekomme ich als Ergebnis ein PDF, welches komplett frei von jeglichen Formatierungen ist - sprich keine Hintergrundfarben von Zellen, keine Bilder,...
Der Textinhalt wird in das PDF eingefügt, aber auch ohne Umbrüche oder Leerzeichen einfach aneinander gereiht.

Was kann ich tun?

Gruß
Tom


----------

